# Nervige Störgeräusche, Pumpe, Lüfter oder Gehäuse



## Thetiga (9. Dezember 2020)

Hi, ich habe schon eine ganze Weile wenn meine Corsair H115i Wasserkühlung bei mittleren Lasten arbeitet (seltsamerweise nicht bei hohen oder niedrigen Lasten) diese nervigen Störgeräusche. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ejDVOMVEcvY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Kann sich jemand denken von welcher Komponente die kommen?


----------



## Noel1987 (10. Dezember 2020)

Gehe von Lüfter aus 
Pumpe kannst du testen 
Nimm einen schraubenzieher lege ihn mit der spitze auf die Pumpe 
Auf den Griff legst du dein Ohr


----------



## Thetiga (10. Dezember 2020)

Noel1987 schrieb:


> Gehe von Lüfter aus
> Pumpe kannst du testen
> Nimm einen schraubenzieher lege ihn mit der spitze auf die Pumpe
> Auf den Griff legst du dein Ohr


Okay danke, war auch meine Vermutung gewesen. Schade, hätte die Lüfter gerne mit in mein neues Gehäuse genommen.


----------



## Noel1987 (10. Dezember 2020)

Müssen ja nicht alle sein 
Ich würde einfach Mal nach und nach die Lüfter aufstecken und wieder einstecken 
Geht das Geräusch bei einem weg war er es 
Geht's gar nicht weg ist es was anderes


----------



## Thetiga (11. Dezember 2020)

hmm ich denke ich werde die zwei billigen fronlüfter meies thermaltek gehäuses ausbauen die verwenden. denke das lohnt sich nicht hier noch groß zu testen und zu schrauben. 

hab in meinem neuen gehäuse 1 lüfter hinten und 3 an einem seitlichen radiator vorinstalliert. 3 ziemlich coole aussehende led lüfter hatte ich für die oberseite bestellt. nur die front war halt noch komplett leer daher hätte ich gerne da noch irgendeinen non rgb lüfter verbaut da man da eh nicht hinsieht, der auch luft ins gehäuse geben würde.


----------

